# Honor View 10 vs OnePlus 5T??? Help me choose



## gohan89 (Jan 5, 2018)

I am planning to upgrade from Sony Xperia SP way back from 2013. I have come down to two difficult choices -The Oneplus 5T and the Honor View 10.

The OnePlus 5T has the AMOLED and Dash Charge with Camera with Optical Stabilization.

The Honor View 10 has  expandable storage, greater phone memory and dual VoLTE and according to many reviewers better camera and finally 3k cheaper.

Please let me know which is the better option as I prefer having expandable storage and good camera with good after sales service.

Waiting for your suggestions.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2018)

Questionnaire for Mobile phone purchase queries


----------



## gohan89 (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Budget? *33k max...prefer lower*
2. Display type and size? *Display with good color reproduction and sunlight legibility*
3. Dual sim? *Yes*
4. Preferred choice of brand? *None but should have good after sales service*
5. What camera option you want (flash, front facing camera)? *Dual rear camera*
6. Preferred operating system? (Android, iOS, Windows Phone, etc). *Android *
7. Preferred connectivity options (3G, 4G ready). *4G Volte*
8. Primary use of handset (multimedia, camera, internet, gaming etc)? *Casual gaming, internet always, watching lot of videos *
9. Any specific mobile phones in consideration? *Honor View 10 vs OnePlus 5T*
10. Any other info that you want to share- *Please let me know which is the better option as I prefer having expandable storage and good camera with good after sales service.*


----------



## billubakra (Jan 5, 2018)

I would say 5t but no memory card support+it has a horrible after sales service.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2018)

Still would pick a 5T despite "lower" 64GB storage (have HDDs to offload stuff)


----------



## billubakra (Jan 7, 2018)

Honor has a Kirin processor+emui. Don't buy.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 7, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Honor has a Kirin processor+emui. Don't buy.


That's no reason to avoid it. Kirin 970 is flagship grade & EMUI is good enough. Stock vs Skinned OS is more of a personal choice as skinned ones have more features usually, the stock is just a few milliseconds faster which is no way noticeable unless compared side by side with a skinned one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> That's no reason to avoid it. Kirin 970 is flagship grade & EMUI is good enough. Stock vs Skinned OS is more of a personal choice as skinned ones have more features usually, the stock is just a few milliseconds faster which is no way noticeable unless compared side by side with a skinned one.


EMUI is not just a skin. Sony phones have a skin, not a modified OS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 7, 2018)

gohan89 said:


> I am planning to upgrade from Sony Xperia SP way back from 2013. I have come down to two difficult choices -The Oneplus 5T and the Honor View 10.
> 
> The OnePlus 5T has the AMOLED and Dash Charge with Camera with Optical Stabilization.
> 
> ...


OP 5T doesn't have OIS. It has EIS which helps only in videos (not for still shots). 5T's Oxygen OS has a decent amount of added features over stock android (kind of how Sony does it). I'd recommend OP 5T just for the AMOLED display. 64GB should be more than enough for most people & shouldn't feel less even after a few years.

If you carry too many files on your phone then Honor's 128GB would be more practical for you. Honor also has fast charging, so a bit faster charging of OP isn't a big difference. By dual 4G most companies mean that both SIM slots support 4G but only one of them can use 4G at a time. In some dual SIM phones just one slot supports 4G, so you would have to physically swap SIM if you want to use 4G from 2nd SIM. In terms of after sales, Honor should have a better network at least because Huawei is a much bigger company & it has been in Indian market for long.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> EMUI is not just a skin. Sony phones have a skin, not a modified OS.


I just used skinned OS for any OS other than stock. EMUI is indeed heavily modified but it isn't laggy or anything by any means. A Honor 4X runs smooth enough for daily usage & its lag was noticeable to me only when I compared it side by side with my Z3C. In some youtube speedtests, Honor 7X was faster than Mi A1. So I would say EMUI is nicely optimized.


----------



## Minion (Jan 10, 2018)

Don't get honor, please read this
Honor 8 may not get Oreo update


----------



## maheshn (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, as far as I know there *is* a 128GB storage version of the OnePlus, and it is available in India. Why is no one seemingly aware of this?

P. S. I don't have either of the phones mentioned by the OP myself, just my two cents....

Oh, and it's available from Amazon India (Sale on Jan 20).


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 12, 2018)

maheshn said:


> Well, as far as I know there *is* a 128GB storage version of the OnePlus, and it is available in India. Why is no one seemingly aware of this?
> 
> P. S. I don't have either of the phones mentioned by the OP myself, just my two cents....
> 
> Oh, and it's available from Amazon India (Sale on Jan 20).


For 38k, the price difference of 5k is large. 8GB RAM isn't something which is necessary, 6GB is already an overkill.


----------



## maheshn (Jan 13, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> For 38k, the price difference of 5k is large. 8GB RAM isn't something which is necessary, 6GB is already an overkill.


My bad. Didn't notice the OP's budget., sorry.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 14, 2018)

@gohan89
Which one did you get?


----------



## gohan89 (Jan 14, 2018)

@billubakra @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb 

I have not yet bought it...will buy this weekend

I am still confused among the two...Both equally matched

I read about AMOLED burn-in...will the OnePlus 5T display last long? The Honor View LTPS LCD will  definitely last longer.

Is there any official news about a OTA update for the Honor View 10 regarding low light improvement and EIS addition? Then I will grab the Honor View 10...

Can anyone provide feedback about OnePlus after sales..That is also another worry? Do the older OnePlus models suffered slow down ,battery drain, display problems yet?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 14, 2018)

gohan89 said:


> @billubakra @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb
> 
> I have not yet bought it...will buy this weekend
> 
> ...


The SOT of the 5t is just fine but they have a pathetic customer support. Do check whether there's a service center in your city or not before ordering one. About Honor's ota head over to XDA and ask one of their reps. Also check the A8+ in this range, seems promising.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 14, 2018)

gohan89 said:


> @billubakra @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb
> 
> I have not yet bought it...will buy this weekend
> 
> ...


Burn in is a rare issue & occurs with a prolonged display of one particular image. I don't know about Oneplus but Samsung said that it moves its navigation buttons by few pixels (maybe on each wake up) to avoid burn in. I doubt Oneplus uses some cheap AMOLED, if so older phones like OP3 would have made a bad image. Blacks of AMOLED makes it good to look at.

No wonder your requirements create a conflict, OP 5T has better display (anything above 1080p isn't observable unless using VR) & bit better camera in low light whereas Honor has more storage, better after sales & cheaper. So you have to rank your priorities maybe then you can reach a decision. Both are good phones & Honor is pretty close to OP in speed tests, so I won't say OP is faster.


----------



## Minion (Jan 14, 2018)

If you want better service and Camera then LG G6 is better than these but it lacks AMOLED display.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 15, 2018)

Minion said:


> If you want better service and Camera then LG G6 is better than these but it lacks AMOLED display.


LG G6 is going for 30k now apparently. It is a good choice. I didn't suggest it earlier because I thought it was selling for 36k or so.


----------



## Minion (Jan 15, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> LG G6 is going for 30k now apparently. It is a good choice. I didn't suggest it earlier because I thought it was selling for 36k or so.


Yep, its pretty good for 30k


----------



## billubakra (Jan 16, 2018)

As per the info page, it is mentioned that the phone supports Dual Volte & Dual LTE
*www.amazon.in/Honor-View-10-128GB-...11?ie=UTF8&qid=1516103397&sr=8-11&keywords=5t
Does it mean both 4g, LTE sims at the same time or does one sim have to be 2g or 3g? A friend of mine is also eyeing this phone so that is why I am asking about this.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2018)

billubakra said:


> As per the info page, it is mentioned that the phone supports Dual Volte & Dual LTE
> *www.amazon.in/Honor-View-10-128GB-...11?ie=UTF8&qid=1516103397&sr=8-11&keywords=5t
> Does it mean both 4g, LTE sims at the same time or does one sim have to be 2g or 3g? A friend of mine is also eyeing this phone so that is why I am asking about this.


Mostly most such phones support 4G in both SIMs but only 1 SIM can use 4G at a time. Earlier just 1 SIM slot supported 4G, so you have to swap SIM physically to use 4G on 2nd SIM.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 16, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Mostly most such phones support 4G in both SIMs but only 1 SIM can use 4G at a time. Earlier just 1 SIM slot supported 4G, so you have to swap SIM physically to use 4G on 2nd SIM.


Any other phones that support both 4g Sims at the same time?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Any other phones that support both 4g Sims at the same time?


I don't think many phone supports 4G in both SIMs at same time (dual active is rare, most companies use dual stand by). But some user reviews of View 10 says it does. I'd say don't make dual active dual SIM a priority. In any case you would be using 4G for internet in only 1 SIM, you can always keep your non-jio SIM at 3G/2G. Most people use jio just for its internet & don't even give others its number for communication purpose, so even if you have to use 4G in 2nd SIM, you can live with no coverage in jio SIM for some time.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I don't think many phone supports 4G in both SIMs at same time (dual active is rare, most companies use dual stand by). But some user reviews of View 10 says it does. I'd say don't make dual active dual SIM a priority. In any case you would be using 4G for internet in only 1 SIM, you can always keep your non-jio SIM at 3G/2G. Most people use jio just for its internet & don't even give others its number for communication purpose, so even if you have to use 4G in 2nd SIM, you can live with no coverage in jio SIM for some time.


What if both numbers are of jio's then can both be used at the same time in honor?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> As per the info page, it is mentioned that the phone supports Dual Volte & Dual LTE
> *www.amazon.in/Honor-View-10-128GB-...11?ie=UTF8&qid=1516103397&sr=8-11&keywords=5t
> Does it mean both 4g, LTE sims at the same time or does one sim have to be 2g or 3g? A friend of mine is also eyeing this phone so that is why I am asking about this.


Yes it does as per this video:


----------



## Minion (Jan 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> As per the info page, it is mentioned that the phone supports Dual Volte & Dual LTE
> *www.amazon.in/Honor-View-10-128GB-...11?ie=UTF8&qid=1516103397&sr=8-11&keywords=5t
> Does it mean both 4g, LTE sims at the same time or does one sim have to be 2g or 3g? A friend of mine is also eyeing this phone so that is why I am asking about this.


Please read this
Honor 8 may not get Oreo update


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 17, 2018)

Minion said:


> Please read this
> Honor 8 may not get Oreo update


So what? Nowadays the android updates don't make big changes. In android N the biggest improvement that I looked forward to was multi window. I can't remember any such feature for android O. You can't expect more than 1 version upgrade in non-flagship smartphones.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> So what? Nowadays the android updates don't make big changes. In android N the biggest improvement that I looked forward to was multi window. I can't remember any such feature for android O. You can't expect more than 1 version upgrade in non-flagship smartphones.


True and it is 100% accurate for companies like moto etc but I am surprised that opo is giving O updates to 3 and 3t also.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> True and it is 100% accurate for companies like moto etc but I am surprised that opo is giving O updates to 3 and 3t also.


OP 3/3T are flagships of OP. Moreover they don't have many devices, so they can. Even Xiaomi supports its old devices for more than 2 years with MIUI updates, for a company like Xiaomi, that's a big thing. Samsung will release Oreo to S6 apparently, which is a surprise as rarely android flagships get 3 OS upgrades. If Samsung continues doing it, it will be good for them.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> OP 3/3T are flagships of OP. Moreover they don't have many devices, so they can. Even Xiaomi supports its old devices for more than 2 years with MIUI updates, for a company like Xiaomi, that's a big thing. Samsung will release Oreo to S6 apparently, which is a surprise as rarely android flagships get 3 OS upgrades. If Samsung continues doing it, it will be good for them.


Thanks. How is the A8+ which is in op's budget?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. How is the A8+ which is in op's budget?


It has a weak SoC & is heavy (191g). It's good if selfies are a priority. Also it should have better battery life (A8 has a great battery life based on GSMAreana reviw) than Honor View 10, OP 5T & G6. Personally i think those 3 are better choices.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> It has a weak SoC & is heavy (191g). It's good if selfies are a priority. Also it should have better battery life (A8 has a great battery life based on GSMAreana reviw) than Honor View 10, OP 5T & G6. Personally i think those 3 are better choices.


My friend is now confused between A8+ and the 5t. Another things which are in favor of Samsung are after sales service and expandable storage. What exactly is the difference between the soc of Samsung and the 835? Also is the camera, both front and rear, of the 5t really that bad?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> My friend is now confused between A8+ and the 5t. Another things which are in favor of Samsung are after sales service and expandable storage. What exactly is the difference between the soc of Samsung and the 835? Also is the camera, both front and rear, of the 5t really that bad?


You get a mid-range (at best) SoC in A8+ which is kind of common for all phones between 10k-25k. SD 835 is the top most SoC (not counting Apple's SoC's). Who said 5T has bad cameras?


----------



## Minion (Jan 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> So what? Nowadays the android updates don't make big changes. In android N the biggest improvement that I looked forward to was multi window. I can't remember any such feature for android O. You can't expect more than 1 version upgrade in non-flagship smartphones.


It's not about feature but software support I know after lollipop there are no major changes and it doesn't matter as Honor phone uses custom UI but if some company is failing to provide updates even for their flagships then something is wrong with them


----------



## gta5 (Jan 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> My friend is now confused between A8+ and the 5t. Another things which are in favor of Samsung are after sales service and expandable storage. What exactly is the difference between the soc of Samsung and the 835? Also is the camera, both front and rear, of the 5t really that bad?



Unless your friend is  going to do gaming on phone or some other thing that requires good GPU/CPU power , SOC difference will not be felt much if it is going to be used for general purpose ..

Samsung's SOC isn't that bad .. it has 2xA73 cores ..  here are the benchmarks .. GPU is weak but that only matters if he is going to do gaming

Samsung Galaxy A8 (2018) review

but these are just numbers on a paper , if your friend is not going to take advantage of extra  GPU or CPU power in real life  it is  waste of money to spend  on powerful SOC and compromise on after sale services or other more practical areas for a general non tech savy  user..  i personally wouldn't go below LG G6 in terms of brand/after sales at this price point for a general user ..


----------



## billubakra (Jan 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You get a mid-range (at best) SoC in A8+ which is kind of common for all phones between 10k-25k. SD 835 is the top most SoC (not counting Apple's SoC's). Who said 5T has bad cameras?



Check the camera quality comparison threads at xda. 5t's camera is even below the likes of a S6 and S7+the speaker is not vfm.



gta5 said:


> Unless your friend is  going to do gaming on phone or some other thing that requires good GPU/CPU power , SOC difference will not be felt much if it is going to be used for general purpose ..
> 
> Samsung's SOC isn't that bad .. it has 2xA73 cores ..  here are the benchmarks .. GPU is weak but that only matters if he is going to do gaming
> 
> ...



I agree fully. But he's gonna use it for gaming+multitasking, so you never know when the need for that extra muscle arises. Only the after sales support+bad camera, speaker are stopping him to go for the 5t as of now. He hates the skin of Lg. I told him to go for custom roms, but he doesn't want to do that so stuck between 5t and A8+.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> It's not about feature but software support I know after lollipop there are no major changes and it doesn't matter as Honor phone uses custom UI but if some company is failing to provide updates even for their flagships then something is wrong with them


Honor 8 wasn't a flagship, flagship among Honor lineup, yes, but not for Huawei. It was launched 1.5 years ago, got 1 major update, so nothing much to complain IMO. Oreo with EMUI 8 would have been good though, no doubt.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Check the camera quality comparison threads at xda. 5t's camera is even below the likes of a S6 and S7+the speaker is not vfm.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree fully. But he's gonna use it for gaming+multitasking, so you never know when the need for that extra muscle arises. Only the after sales support+bad camera, speaker are stopping him to go for the 5t as of now. He hates the skin of Lg. I told him to go for custom roms, but he doesn't want to do that so stuck between 5t and A8+.



I don't think OP 5T's camera is inferior to S6. It will be inferior to S7 as S8 didn't make a big upgrade over S7's sensor (just improved low light photography a bit). OP 5T lacks OIS though, maybe that's why S6 beats it in some pics but overall I won't say 5T has an inferior camera if you can take shake free photos.

Just get LG G6, change its launcher, apply themes to change its default icons & all. I'd suggest Nova Launcher Prime or Google launcher. It's an android device, not Apple.
Four settings to change on the LG G6

Due to the theme engines I personally prefer skinned UI over stock as there's no need to root. Rooting decreases the reliability of your phone. Even the stable ROMs give some issues or other in long run. I have used my old Nexus 4 with just custom ROMs for 2 years & I used to change ROMs every few months. I used my Z3C with custom ROMs for a year & it was running stock for over a year, I can easily say custom ROMs aren't reliable.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 19, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I don't think OP 5T's camera is inferior to S6. It will be inferior to S7 as S8 didn't make a big upgrade over S7's sensor (just improved low light photography a bit). OP 5T lacks OIS though, maybe that's why S6 beats it in some pics but overall I won't say 5T has an inferior camera if you can take shake free photos.
> 
> Just get LG G6, change its launcher, apply themes to change its default icons & all. I'd suggest Nova Launcher Prime or Google launcher. It's an android device, not Apple.
> Four settings to change on the LG G6
> ...


He's still stuck between the A8+ & the 5t. The shopkeeper is giving him good discount on prebooking so I think he will go for the Sammy one. Thanks for your inputs brother. I will let you all know the reviews of his new phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2018)

billubakra said:


> He's still stuck between the A8+ & the 5t. The shopkeeper is giving him good discount on prebooking so I think he will go for the Sammy one. Thanks for your inputs brother. I will let you all know the reviews of his new phone.


If that A8+ costs ~25k after discount, it could be a good deal (still a mid range phone for that price is not worth it IMO).


----------



## billubakra (Jan 19, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If that A8+ costs ~25k after discount, it could be a good deal (still a mid range phone for that price is not worth it IMO).


28.5k


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2018)

billubakra said:


> 28.5k


Seems good enough discount


----------



## billubakra (Jan 26, 2018)

He got the A8+. What a phone, superb camera and overall experience.

A cousin of mine is now eyeing the 5t. Any chance that it's price will reduce after the S9 is released or in March to clear out old stock?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2018)

billubakra said:


> He got the A8+. What a phone, superb camera and overall experience.
> 
> A cousin of mine is now eyeing the 5t. Any chance that it's price will reduce after the S9 is released or in March to clear out old stock?


Watched GeekyRanjit's last video for a8+. TBH, He should've gone with s7/s7 edge instead of a8+.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jan 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Watched GeekyRanjit's last video for a8+. TBH, He should've gone with s7/s7 edge instead of a8+.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Bhai ab le liya usne, ab kyu mood khrab karna uska. Please answer the query about the 5t pricing.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 26, 2018)

@SaiyanGoku 
Goku is there a website which provides gst number on the invoice for phones, memory cards etc? My cousin registered on Amazon business but they are doing it only on certain items and not all of them.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 26, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Bhai ab le liya usne, ab kyu mood khrab karna uska. Please answer the query about the 5t pricing.


Oneplus doesn't drop prices much traditionally. Max you can expect something like 2000 off on offers. Unless a successor is released, don't expect anything much.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 26, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Oneplus doesn't drop prices much traditionally. Max you can expect something like 2000 off on offers. Unless a successor is released, don't expect anything much.


Thanks. Should he go for the 5t or wait for the 6/6t?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 27, 2018)

@anupam_pb
My cousin told me to order one for him. I was about to check the oneplus website for any offers, since I didn't know the complete address so I googled and I stumbled upon this
A OnePlus app is supposedly collecting user data without consent. Again.
I called him and he told me to wait and not to order as of now.


----------



## gta5 (Jan 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Thanks. Should he go for the 5t or wait for the 6/6t?



one plus 6 launch is in June 

OnePlus 6 arrives in June with Snapdragon 845, CEO reveals


----------



## billubakra (Jan 27, 2018)

gta5 said:


> one plus 6 launch is in June
> 
> OnePlus 6 arrives in June with Snapdragon 845, CEO reveals



Wait for it or go for the 5T? 6t will launch in Q2-Q3. Did you check data collection stuff above?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @anupam_pb
> My cousin told me to order one for him. I was about to check the oneplus website for any offers, since I didn't know the complete address so I googled and I stumbled upon this
> A OnePlus app is supposedly collecting user data without consent. Again.
> I called him and he told me to wait and not to order as of now.


Buy 5T or get LG G6


----------



## billubakra (Jan 27, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Buy 5T or get LG G6


OP's data collection thing sucks, can't trust them. Will have to shift to LG I guess.


----------



## Minion (Jan 27, 2018)

billubakra said:


> He got the A8+. What a phone, superb camera and overall experience.
> 
> A cousin of mine is now eyeing the 5t. Any chance that it's price will reduce after the S9 is released or in March to clear out old stock?


Don't think so, OP will never do price cut they simply discontinue product


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2018)

priya456 said:


> The *Honor View 10* come at half the price of an iPhone X, yet at the same time offer top of the line features and a contemporary design.Similar to other Honor devices, the View 10 additionally has a colour temperature wheel that permits you to make the screen look cooler or warmer, or give it a (marginally) more particular colour skew.


Not at half price, more like at a third. It's not having top of the line SoC or UI. Most phones have colour calibration options.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2018)

Paulhele said:


> How about OPPO R11


Seems more like a mid range phone and not something which should be priced over 15-18k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 6, 2018)

Paulhele said:


> How about OPPO R11


Rule of thumb, never buy Oppo or Vivo. They neither provide value for money hardware nor brand value. Not to forget the not so good UI. Honor's EMUI & Xiaomi's MIUI are much better optimized heavily modified android OS.


----------



## Mymobilemag (Feb 19, 2018)

One Plus 5T is best smartphone. Qualcomm 835 chipset and shoots pictures like nothing less than DSLR with dual camera setup.


----------



## mezicklivi04 (Mar 1, 2018)

5T


----------



## RohanM (Jul 14, 2018)

Now 5T also got treble support now in latest beta.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 14, 2018)

RohanM said:


> Now 5T also got treble support now in latest beta.


Rohan found out today that you cannot use flipfonts in a op phone. A phone needs to be rooted for them to be applied. They work in every other Android phone though.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Rohan found out today that you cannot use flipfonts in a op phone. A phone needs to be rooted for them to be applied. They work in every other Android phone though.


Okay, but I am not sure how this is relevant ?  
Anyways not able to change fonts is not a deal breaker for me at-least.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 15, 2018)

RohanM said:


> Okay, but I am not sure how this is relevant ?
> Anyways not able to change fonts is not a deal breaker for me at-least.


Remember the thread where we were fighting. Well one more restriction imposed by BUGplus. So, much for stock Android lol.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Remember the thread where we were fighting. Well one more restriction imposed by BUGplus. So, much for stock Android lol.


I dont mind it as I never change fonts on my phone lol. you should try all the apps on the play store on all the phones on this planet to check what one plus OS lacks


----------



## billubakra (Jul 15, 2018)

RohanM said:


> I dont mind it as I never change fonts on my phone lol. you should try all the apps on the play store on all the phones on this planet to check what one plus OS lacks


No need bro. Won't buy a BUGplus ever in this life. My friend regrets the purchase so much.


----------

